# Wie ich muss Beiträge schreiben ?!



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

Mhm ist vll ne dumme Frage,... muss ich jeden Tag nen Beitrag schreiben oder ist es total egal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

egal....


tande edit meint : first!!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

ist vollkommen egal ^^


----------



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

OK danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

ich frag mich nur wiso du extra ein thread dafür machen musstest....


----------



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

Mhm weil ich damit ja dann meinen 1 Beitrag pro Tag für heute hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

O_o


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Also das find ich nun irgendwie putzig


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Hach solche treads sind immer wieder amüsant, danke das ich mal grinsen durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

Putzig ?! Nein eher verpeilt wie ich es schon den ganzen Tag heute bin,... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Razyl, wie schon erwähnt bin ich heute total verpeilt.
Zudem habe ich mich vor ner Stunde ca. hir angemeldet und habe noch keine Ahnung WIE, WO, WAS, WARUM,... hir läuft! Daher bitte ich nen bissel um Rücksicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

ok wir drücken ein auge zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nur dieses mal 0_o


naja ich geh dann mal GTO (Great teacher Onizuka) schauen


----------



## Saytan (22. September 2008)

Darakan schrieb:


> Mhm ist vll ne dumme Frage,... muss ich jeden Tag nen Beitrag schreiben oder ist es total egal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ololololololo rofl 

nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Darakan schrieb:


> Putzig ?! Nein eher verpeilt wie ich es schon den ganzen Tag heute bin,...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mod=god, b1ubb= wow forum spammer, und wenn du ma geflamt wirst kanns dir egal sein.
geistiger dünpfiff bleibt aber im nachtschwärmer.
so, jetzt weisste was, wer, wo, wie.
warum: das weiss eh keiner.


----------



## Saytan (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ok wir drücken ein auge zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du mit deinen Animes ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Darakan schrieb:


> Putzig ?! Nein eher verpeilt wie ich es schon den ganzen Tag heute bin,...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich meinte das ja net böse...
Sondern einfach nur witzig :-)


----------



## Tabuno (22. September 2008)

Ja, du wirst gebannt wenn du keine Posts machst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Du mit deinen Animes ^^



wiso nicht? beim anime anschauen kann ich mich halt gut entspannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

,... wie gesagt VERPEILT ich raff atm nichts mehr,...! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. September 2008)

Hmm...

Putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was gibts noch...

Admin = Ultragod

Pc-freak = Kann kein deutsch

Valenth-Eier = Scheiße

Anderes Fütterzeug = Genauso scheiße

Suchfunktion benutzen = Godlike


Ich brauche INSPIRATION 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Melih = freundlicher spamer , anime gott


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

wir bräuchten lurocks sig mit dem: remember kids, the higher...


----------



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

Naja wenigstens Leute mit guten Musikgeschmack hir,...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

hmmm was soll ich hier???

naja willkommen an board


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Die meisten hier hören eh kein Rap udn so zeug


----------



## riesentrolli (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Die meisten hier hören eh kein Rap udn so zeug


ich steh drauf außenseiter zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Die meisten hier hören eh kein Rap udn so zeug


PAAAAARTY Melihs Post Nummer 2000! xD

Spamming ftw o.0

Vote for Close 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. September 2008)

Darakan schrieb:


> Mhm ist vll ne dumme Frage,... muss ich jeden Tag nen Beitrag schreiben oder ist es total egal ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bitte nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Todesschleicher schrieb:


> PAAAAARTY Melihs Post Nummer 2000! xD
> 
> Spamming ftw o.0
> 
> ...




stimmt ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Aja noch ne regel oda so nur Crackmack Eier füttern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






















ne Scherz wilkommen an board 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Jo ganz vergessen:
Willkommen im Buffed.de Forum (manchmal isses auhc ne art Irrenhaus)


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jo ganz vergessen:
> Willkommen im Buffed.de Forum (manchmal isses auhc ne art Irrenhaus)


dafür wirds zum teil von seinen insassen verwaltet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mod=god, b1ubb= wow forum spammer, und wenn du ma geflamt wirst kanns dir egal sein.
> geistiger dünpfiff bleibt aber im nachtschwärmer.
> so, jetzt weisste was, wer, wo, wie.
> warum: das weiss eh keiner.


b1ubb hat trozdem weniger posts als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

sry hab das auch vergessen :

Willkommen im buffed flame (und auch irrenanstalt) forum


----------



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

Danke, danke,..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich beende mal das ganze mit ner weiteren dummen Frage,...
Wie schließt man einen Beitrag,...?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Darakan schrieb:


> Danke, danke,..!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


das macht der mod


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Darakan schrieb:


> Danke, danke,..!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Entweder macht das ein Moderator wenn der oder die User meinen der Beitrag ist totaler mist, oder er wird sofort ganz gelsöcht (unlässige Links zu Pishing seiten etc..) oder er schwebt für immer als Forumsleiche irgendwo rum


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> oder er schwebt für immer als Forumsleiche irgendwo rum


und wenn man sich dann als forennekromant hervortut, und die leiche nochmal zum leben bringen will gibts ne verwarnung, bzw härteres.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> forennekromant hervortut


Sowas nennt man auch landläufig: Arzt

Edith: Hmm irgendwie kommt mir dieser Forumsteil Gott&die Welt noch "normal" vor...


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

es gibt hier einige mods

noxiel <-- geiler typ und so ^^
charcha <-- "begleiter von schildi"
tikume <-- zez hat ne gute sig dafür^^

und dann halt noch zam 
die 4 kuken hier in dem teil öfters rein
die anderen sind mehr im wow part etc verteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man auch landläufig: Arzt


ärzte verhindern leichen, indem sie etwas am leben halten, oder schaffen leichen, indem sies verhauen.
ne leiche wieder zum leben zu erwecken als arztberuf wäre mir neu, aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

edit:





Razyl schrieb:


> Edith: Hmm irgendwie kommt mir dieser Forumsteil Gott&die Welt noch "normal" vor...



wie sollsn sonst heißen? psychos und ihre welt?^^


----------



## Darakan (22. September 2008)

,... Na dann möge er in Frieden ruhn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie sollsn sonst heißen? psychos und ihre welt?^^




würde aber passen ich mein wir sind doch alle hier ein wenig psycho.....


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> würde aber passen ich mein wir sind doch alle hier ein wenig psycho.....


ein wenig?^^


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> würde aber passen ich mein wir sind doch alle hier ein wenig psycho.....


nur hier? hmmm


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ein wenig?^^



das war untertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Razyl

ne überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wie sollsn sonst heißen? psychos und ihre welt?^^



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Armagedddooooonnn !!!


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> würde aber passen ich mein wir sind doch alle hier ein wenig psycho.....


lass das wenig weg und es stimmt wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Ach kommt... am ende ist doch die ganze Welt Psycho und wir Zocker sind normal :-D


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

ich bleib dabei bundesräte und solche "omg killer spiele sind pöse" das sind psycos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bleib dabei bundesräte und solche "omg killer spiele sind pöse" das sind psycos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wir könnten das jetzt wieder in die Länge ziehen, aber das ergibt wieder nen neuen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

ach haben ja zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss irgendwann lurock von platz 1 stossen hier *g* geht ja ma gar nid


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

du uns Nr.1? da werd ich doch eher Nr.1 :O


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach haben ja zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das mit den Killerspielen bringt mich wieder zur Ha zurück ne eigene Partei zu gründen mit Parteiplakat und Wahlprogramm hmmm


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mit den Killerspielen bringt mich wieder zur Ha zurück ne eigene Partei zu gründen mit Parteiplakat und Wahlprogramm hmmm


OBPPgSP

Offizielle Buffed PSycho Partei gegen Spiele-Killer


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> OBPPgSP
> 
> Offizielle Buffed PSycho Partei gegen Spiele-Killer


Haha, das wärne idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> du uns Nr.1? da werd ich doch eher Nr.1 :O



*hust*

 Lurock 

vor 2 Minuten 
Mitglieder 
Mitglied seit: 2.08.2007 
Beiträge: 8.066 
Ansichten: 0 	


 Minastirit 

vor 4 Minuten 
Mitglieder 
Mitglied seit: 29.06.2007 
Beiträge: 7.890 
Ansichten: 0 	

 b1ubb 

vor 56 Minuten 
Mitglieder 
Mitglied seit: 6.06.2006 
Beiträge: 7.198 
Ansichten: 0


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> OBPPgSP
> 
> Offizielle Buffed PSycho Partei gegen Spiele-Killer



bin dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Ok gleich können wa wo anders spamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bin dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Irgendwann haben wir die Weltherrschaft, vllt. nicht vor Google aber auch Google muss eines Tages beerbt werden
@ Vorposter: Neuen Thread aufmachen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

mybuffed gruppe machen?^^ ich mach ma


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (22. September 2008)

Aus was man nicht alles nen 3-Seiten Thread machen kann...

Die olle Tante Edith meinte gerade mich darauf hinweisen zu müssen, dass der Thread ja nun schon 4 Seiten misst. Klugscheißerin...


----------



## Happening (22. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Aus was man nicht alles nen 3-Seiten Thread machen kann...


4 Seiten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

tjo so geht die zeit von dannen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://my.buffed.de/groups/1559/view/ <-- OBPPgSP ist damit eröffnent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tjo so geht die zeit von dannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


juhu, eine idee von einem psycho wird für psychos von einem psycho realisiert... yeah^^


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> OBPPgSP
> 
> Offizielle Buffed PSycho Partei gegen Spiele-Killer



wär auch dabei den ohne mich wärt ihr nur 50% psycho und nicht 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> tjo so geht die zeit von dannen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


:-D
Buffed WELTHERRSCHAFT WUHAHAHAHAHA *total verrückt und böse lach*


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Aber Minas, der Unterschied zwischen uns ist, dass du immer, überall, pausenlos und ohne Rücksicht genau das postest, was du gerade denkst... Ich halt mich halt ein wenig zurück... Btw, wie viele Verwarnungen hast du eigl?


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

B1ubb des Gott und Welt forums?^^


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Der Thread muss zum Sticky werden^^


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

*So ganz unauffällig Werbung mach*
Ihr dürft übrigens meine Pets füttern verschnellert braucht nur je 1 Klick pro Pet!
*Wegschleich*


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber Minas, der Unterschied zwischen uns ist, dass du immer, überall, pausenlos und ohne Rücksicht genau das postest, was du gerade denkst... Ich halt mich halt ein wenig zurück... Btw, wie viele Verwarnungen hast du eigl?


das hat auch einen verdammt guten grund das das so ist und besser für uns das das auch so bleibt *schauder*


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> *So ganz unauffällig Werbung mach*
> Ihr dürft übrigens meine Pets füttern verschnellert braucht nur je 1 Klick pro Pet!
> *Wegschleich*


SCHLEICHWERBUNG!!!!! *flame*


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber Minas, der Unterschied zwischen uns ist, dass du immer, überall, pausenlos und ohne Rücksicht genau das postest, was du gerade denkst... Ich halt mich halt ein wenig zurück... Btw, wie viele Verwarnungen hast du eigl?



0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und das bleibt so
ich bin ich .. ich sag was ich denke
ich poste was ich denke..

oda doch glaubs eine .. mit dem juli ding oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. September 2008)

hmm wo bleibt eigentlich hier der Close? eigentlich ist ja die Frage des TE´s beantwortet....


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

wenn keiner reportet hat keienr lust es zu closen so leicht is das


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. September 2008)

dann reporte ich mal, am ende bekomm ich sonst wieder ne verwarnung, dass ich nit reported hab^^


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wenn keiner reportet hat keienr lust es zu closen so leicht is das


tatataratatatam ratatataaam taraaatatatam ratttatatam *schlagzeug im kopf hör*


----------



## EnGa.AriX (22. September 2008)

(20:55:39) (Crackmack) Bitte ma closen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...p;#entry1000368 aba net sagen das ich s gesagt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (22. September 2008)

- Sig Pets erschossen - check
- Spam eliminiert - check
- Schloss gesetzt - check


----------

